# bumb on tinis rump



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

well tini has this little bump on the right side of the tail if you lookin at his rear. this bumps kinda strange he started nawing at it and it swole up and was red and flakey with white spots it wasnt huge it was about the size of a medium-largish rounded phillips head. we finally got him to stop biting at it and it went down alot but now a month or 2 later he seems to be losing his hair around the area.










any one knows what this is or how to treat it?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It is hard to say what it could be but things like that pop up on my dogs from time to time. Get some Nustock and use it every 3 days for a few weeks and it should grow the hair back and get rid of the hot spot.


----------

